# I'm mad!



## Scag48 (Jul 10, 2000)

Hey guys. I sent an E-mail to Bobcat a while back about suggesting that they produce a smaller version of their 864 (track model). The guy I talked to said they needed to find a market for such a machine. NOW, a few months later, they come out with a machine just like the one I described! I think they used my idea. Even if they had the idea of making the machine BEFORE I E-mailed them, the guy could have at least told me the truth and said "well, we're working on one right now". So they either used my idea or lied to me about already having a machine in the devoloping stages. I HATE being lied to. And if they DID used my idea, I'm gonna get REALLY mad for them taking credit for the machine. What do you think guys? I know it's kinda odd but I just went to their website and there was the new T120, just like I had suggested. What should I do? The machine is pretty nice though.


----------



## stslawncare (Jun 8, 2000)

one how is this related to landscaping? two the main thing is that the machine is here, does it matter whos idea, just that its here for the construction workers to use?


----------



## Scag48 (Jul 10, 2000)

I guess the point I'm trying to get across is that even if it was in the process of being made why the guy lied to me about it not being made. Maybe at the time it wasn't in production, so he DID use my idea. I don't know, but if they did use my idea, I would like some credit. It's kinda like loaning people money. You expect them to pay you back. I don't expect much from them but if they did use my idea, I would like a little respect. I guess what I'm saying is I'd like a little respect either way. 1) Not for them to lie if they didn't use the idea and then say they weren't gonna produce such a machine 2)If my idea was used, a little "thank you" or something would be nice. Maybe I should have posted this in the Off Topic forum. Moderators, if you could move this thread to a better place that might make both of us happy.


----------



## Stonehenge (Feb 11, 2000)

Scag, I undeerstand the frustration, but is it possible that the person you talked to didn't know this machine was close to being in production? You may have been speaking to a customer service person, or a salesperson, either of which may have had no idea what the R&D people were doing.


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*Another Possibility!*

It may also be possible that you were not the only one in the world that had the idea of a smaller track loader than the 8 series they had out? Just my guess, sorry man!


----------



## Scag48 (Jul 10, 2000)

Guido-Yes, I am aware that other people might have thought of it but the guy I talked to was a Competitive Product Representative and said that he relays back and forth from the engineering department. If anybody would know when something was coming out, it would be him. I've submitted other ideas to him and he told me that they were pursued in the past but didn't see a market so they weren't . He told me the exact same thing this time, except the idea of a smaller track loader had to be researched more to find a market. From the sound of it, he sounded like the idea of this wasn't even much of anything. So here we are, they've got the new machine out and I'm wondering if they used my idea. Or, they had been thinking about it for a while and he lied to me. I'm gonna say that he would know when things are in R&D just as much as anyone else. Well, I'm gonna E-mail him tomorrow and see what he knows. I don't really like being jipped, ya know what I mean? And lying to me doesn't help. Hopefully everything will be straightened out.


----------



## Keith (Dec 26, 1999)

Scag, how long has it been since you talked with customer service? It takes a while for these things to get moving. From idea, through design, r&d, and finally marketing it takes a while, often years. I am thinking this guy probably (a)wasn't aware of this machine, I have met people from companies who don't know their azz from....well. (b) Was not releasing any information. Sometimes (most of the time) companies would rather not let the cat out of the bag, so to speak. They don't want the competition to get a jump on them.

[Edited by Keith on 05-01-2001 at 04:23 AM]


----------



## eskals (Aug 17, 2000)

I wouldn't worry too much. One, there is no way that they used your idea. There are a lot of things that go into a new product launch. You have to determine a market, price, demand, etc. Then you go to engineering. You have design, build, test, you have to get plants up and running, etc. These types of things take months.

I think that the guy was just misinformed or not informed. It isn't too suprising. They probably wanted to have a press release get the word out, not by emailing people about it before hand.

Eric


----------



## Greenkeepers (Dec 27, 1999)

Keith is right..

They didn't just put this thing together in a year.... I'm sure it's been in the works for years... You're beating a dead horse here.


----------



## Stonehenge (Feb 11, 2000)

One last thought for you Scag....

My wife works in a very large, very competitive industry. They have strict instructions to query any random calls they get, never give out any names of other persons, and nobody, NOT EVEN FAMILY, is allowed in their buildings, except on one special day a year. They have staff whose sole job is to prevent corporate espionage.

They may have thought you were a competitor fishing for information.

But I wouldn't worry about it. Were you hoping for royalties or something?


----------



## Dave1250 (Mar 5, 2001)

I do not think they just made that machine because you thought it would be nice. It takes planing, sales and a good market for that size machine. Don`t pat yourself on the back be glad it was produce. Large companys are always making new things that the sales people do not know about untill it `s being sold . Thats so other companys won`t know befor hand. My 2 cents


----------



## Scag48 (Jul 10, 2000)

Yeah, I guess they didn't want to release any imformation. But I was hoping they would tell me something! Oh well, I guess I'll never figure out how the machine performs  . Don't have enough $$$. Later guys.


----------



## Keith (Dec 26, 1999)

Dude, your like 15! I'm sure you will get one, one day. You got good ideas man. Heck you were thinking the right way, keep it up


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2001)

If you're REALLY curious, go rent one!


----------

